# Rede Domestica

## dioo

Olá comunidade.

Sou mais um usuário que migrou para o gentoo recentemente (final de 03). Instalei o gentoo aqui em casa e na casa da minha namorada. Tudo maravilhoso.

Lá na casa dela, existe uma pequena rede, que liga 4 computadores: o computador 1, que é uma espécie de servidor, rodando o coyote linux; 2 que é o computador da irmã dela, rodando windows xp; 3 que é o computador do pai dela, rodando o fedora; e 4, o computador da minha namorada rodando o gentoo.

Já consegui vários avanços na rede deles: instalei o samba em ambos linux, e todos conseguem acessar o computador 2. O problema é que não consegui fazer com que o computador 3 veja o 4, e vice-versa. Eu procurei aqui no forum, mas só achei links em inglês (que não é o meu forte). Se alguém poder me explicar detalhadamente (sou novato) como fazer os linux 3 e 4 acessarem um ao outro, agradeço! Outro probleminha é com relação à impressora. Em qual dos computadores eu instalo ela? Tem como instalar ela no computador 1, mesmo rodando o coyote (caso tenha que instalar algum dado em hd, o que fazer!)? Por enquanto ela está ligado ao computador 3, que roda o fedora.

Desde já agradeço ao atendimento...

----------

## dioo

simplificando:

o que eh preciso para que dois computadores linux troquem arquivos via rede local?!

eu tentei ler em ingles e acho que se usa NFS, mas nao sei como usar/configurar

quanto ao coyote, tem como deixa ligado uma impressora nele?

----------

## Gotterdammerung

com relaćão ao NFS, esse manuais devem resolver seu problema:

http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/

----------

## dioo

então é o nfs que eu devo usar para acessar pastas na rede de linux para linux?

----------

## leandro

 *dioo wrote:*   

> então é o nfs que eu devo usar para acessar pastas na rede de linux para linux?

 

exatamente.  :Smile: 

----------

## dioo

tah... eu tentando entender os howtos ali

tem q configurar um pc como server e o outro como cliente...

mas da para deixar os dois pcs com linux configurados como clientes e como servers ao mesmo tempo?

----------

## leandro

 *dioo wrote:*   

> tah... eu tentando entender os howtos ali
> 
> tem q configurar um pc como server e o outro como cliente...
> 
> mas da para deixar os dois pcs com linux configurados como clientes e como servers ao mesmo tempo?

 

Sim.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *dioo wrote:*   

> tah... eu tentando entender os howtos ali
> 
> tem q configurar um pc como server e o outro como cliente...
> 
> mas da para deixar os dois pcs com linux configurados como clientes e como servers ao mesmo tempo?

 

na verdade vc não cria um "servidor NFS". o NFS é simplesmente um protocolo de comunicação que te permite acessar file systems na rede como se fossem locais. 

assim, uma máquina pode acessar file systems de outras máquinas e ser acessada ao mesmo tempo.

----------

## dioo

isso eu acho que jah entendi

quero ver se depois vou conseguir configurar a rede...

quanto a impressora, acho q vou acabar colocando ela em um comp com linux mesmo...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *dioo wrote:*   

> isso eu acho que jah entendi
> 
> quero ver se depois vou conseguir configurar a rede...
> 
> quanto a impressora, acho q vou acabar colocando ela em um comp com linux mesmo...

 

Um dica: você pode compartilhar a impressora usando o CUPS. Aí você já "mata 2 coelhos com uma paulada só". 

Abraços e boa sorte.

----------

## dioo

eu achei um how-to que mostra como deixar uma impressora, instalada no linux, compartilhada na rede. estou tentando fazer ela funcionar =)

----------

## leandro

 *dioo wrote:*   

> eu achei um how-to que mostra como deixar uma impressora, instalada no linux, compartilhada na rede. estou tentando fazer ela funcionar =)

 

boa sorte! caso consiga, compartilhe conosco o que você fez.  :Smile: 

----------

## revertex

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *dioo wrote:*   então é o nfs que eu devo usar para acessar pastas na rede de linux para linux? 
> 
> exatamente. 

 

Não necessariamente! essa não é a unica opção!

Dioo, nfs e samba são dois animais completamente diferentes, ambos fazem quase a mesma coisa (quase), com vantagems e desvantagems.

No teu caso, como usar o nfs em um sistema operacional que não oferece suporte nativo (WinXP)?

Se tu puder fornecer um pouco mais de informação a respeito das tuas configurações samba (fedora e gentoo) eu acredito que teu problema será resolvido rapidinho.

Parece que as máquinas não se "enxergam" por  restrições na tua configuração do samba.

tu consegue ver os compartilhamentos da maquina  3 e 4 logando com uma conta valida nos respectivos servidores sam

ba?

A partir da máquina 2 tu consegue ver a 3 e 4?

Por padrão os contas do samba são separadas so sistema, portanto tu deve criar os usuários samba também.(smbpassword -a nome_do_usuário).

Qual é o resultado de "smbtree" e "smbstatus"? 

Com o samba instalado tu pode usar ele pra compartilhar a impressora, basta editar o "/etc/samba/smb.conf"

se tu quiser eu posso postar aqui um pequeno "rau-tu" de como configurar o samba no gentoo.

----------

## dioo

agora fiquei feliz! hehehe! tenho suporte! =))))

pena que a impressora seja problematica. nao tem driver nem para o windows xp nem para o linux (pelo menos o cups).

vou verificar o que me perguntaram e posto aqui as respostas.. valeu

----------

## revertex

 *dioo wrote:*   

> agora fiquei feliz! hehehe! tenho suporte! =))))
> 
> pena que a impressora seja problematica. nao tem driver nem para o windows xp nem para o linux (pelo menos o cups).
> 
> vou verificar o que me perguntaram e posto aqui as respostas.. valeu

 

???? existe impressora que não funcione no linux ???? que  impressora é essa ????

 :Laughing:  sempre ouvi dizer que o linux não tem suporte   :Laughing: 

----------

## leandro

 *revertex wrote:*   

> ???? existe impressora que não funcione no linux ???? que  impressora é essa ????

 

sim.. dê uma olhada aqui  :Wink: 

Alguns modelos da coluna Paperweight não funcionam no linux  :Smile: 

----------

## dioo

o maior problema com essa impressora eh q eu ganhei ela(usada do meu pai), nao escolhi.

ela nao eh velha, jah eh das coloridas, mas nao aparece ali nos modelos do linuxprinting.org

a impressora eh:

xerox docuprint c4

talvez ela tenha nome diferente fora do brasil, mas como vou saber qual eh?

----------

## revertex

No LPR tem suporte a varias xerox docuprint, tu tentou usar o c6 ou c8, creio que são os mais parecidos com o c4.

Geralmente essas impressoras funcionam também com drivers genéricos, basta instalar como impressora genérica.

Tu tentou instalar ela no xp usando o modo de compatibilidade com win95, ou como impressora genérica?

Conseguiu configurar o samba?

----------

## dioo

hmmm

nao tentei usar as c6 nem a c8. pensei q ia dar errado hehehe

driver genérico no linux? como?

no win xp eu consegui fazer funcionar +-. existe apenas dirver pra win 2k.

o samba esta funcionando bem. eu consigo ver particoes de windows na rede. o nfs eh q nao tentei mais... estava vendo ao impressora primeiro =)

----------

## revertex

nfs+samba não seria uma redundante redundância? 

O samba serve tanto para compartilhar windows<->linux como linux<->linux.

 Usar dois protocolos pra fazer a mesma coisa só serve pra dar trabalho e bugs em dobro.

A menos que tu tenha algum motivo especial para usar o nfs, porque não usar apenas o samba?

Eu não sei qual ferramenta tu tá usando  pra configurar a impressora (ou linha de comando?),

mas tanto o kde quanto o gnome tem ferramentas pra instalar impressora que tornam o serviço uma  barbada.

Se tu for usar o cups, basta iniciar ele (/etc/init.d/cupsd start), abrir qualquer navegador moderninho  e conectar em http://127.0.0.1:631/.(substitui o loopback pelo ip da maquina se for fazer remotamente)

Tenta "raw mode" se nenhum driver parecido funcionar.

Já vi gente dizendo que as xerox funcionam com alguns drivers da sansung. 

Eu acho que pra essa impressora o lpd oferece melhor suporte que o cups.

----------

## dioo

Soh para deixar marcado, consegui fazer a rede funcionar. Agradecos a todos que me auxiliaram e espero cada vez mais poder participar deste forum. obrigado.

----------

